# Urgent Sound FX help



## Pocado (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I was stupid and got myself into a fix. At least I still have sometime. We open next Thursday, we closed our last play less then a month ago. I decided to be stupid and wait to the week before to find 2 easy sound FX. Well, none of the sound FX I need are on any of our 7 CD's but stupid things like "put a paper bad on head, then taking paper bag off head" are. Rediculous. Is there a place shere I can leagally download sound FX?

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 9, 2004)

Try a search of the forums - as there was a thread on this not too long ago. I recall someone posting a web site.

You could also do a Google search.

Another idea would be to record these two FX yourself. After all - paper bag goes on - paper bag comes off.

Good luck!


----------



## zac850 (Apr 9, 2004)

www.sounddogs.com has a lot of good sound effects. you might try there...


----------



## anticowboyism (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.wavcentral.com/

http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/pir/PIRsfx.html

those were the 2 posted recently. They're not the best. What are the effects you need, maybe someone can make them for you and email an MP3 or something.


----------



## Pocado (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow, thanks for replying so fast. I actually went through the old messages and found www.findsounds.com and it was very useful. So, thanks i'll also check out the other sites, cuz I couldn't find exactly what I wanted. Is it just me or does anyone else know EXACTLY what they are looking for before they look?

Katie


----------



## emanueltech (Apr 19, 2004)

Look im a sound tech at my school. I usually do all this C.D mucking around with recording onto our hardisk recorder and burning C.Ds and downloading is hassle. The best thing to do is get a keyboard if your working in a theatre youll be able to find one... Then plug it in to your desk (out of the phones via a phono jack). Then when the effect comes play the sound. It also prevents a delay on your fx.

_________________________________
[email protected]
www.essd.0pi.com


----------



## Pocado (Apr 19, 2004)

The best thing to do is get a keyboard if your working in a theatre youll be able to find one... 

Um, sorry but not in my theater. We have no keyboards and nothing that could do the sound effects like a keyboard, so my only choice is finding it myself. And, no, we don't have any money to get a keyboard. So, i'm stuck. But the websites I got were awsome!!

Katie


----------



## mixsa (Apr 20, 2004)

at risk of suggesting the obvious you could try 
recording putting a paper bag over someones head
then taking it off again

though sometimes i must admit, recording the real thing isn't 
always the best rendition of an effect


----------



## SMTashi (Apr 20, 2004)

You guys are gods and just saved my neck!! Thankyou thankyou thankyou!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pocado (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, I dont' need the sound of a paper bag, that was just an example of the idiotic stuff that are on these CDs.

And really, those sound fx were LIFE savers. I'm already on my directors bad side, and when I showed up with the right fx he loved me!!!! So thanks!

Katie


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 21, 2004)

emanueltech said:


> The best thing to do is get a keyboard if your working in a theatre youll be able to find one... Then plug it in to your desk (out of the phones via a phono jack). Then when the effect comes play the sound. It also prevents a delay on your fx.



You have a HD recorder yet you're resorting to using a keyboard for your FX? Send me that puppy. Got any keyboards with "guests arrive and start to laugh, the sounds of corks popping and drinks being poured" in the FX banks? Probably not. And if there's a delay in your FX playback from an HD recorder then you have issues with your system.


----------



## mixsa (Apr 21, 2004)

Pocado said:


> Well, I dont' need the sound of a paper bag, that was just an example of the idiotic stuff that are on these CDs.
> 
> Katie



oops
ill read what it actually says next time


----------



## dj_illusions (Apr 21, 2004)

If i do a sound show that requires SFX I usually record them all onto a minidisc i have set aside for SFX then on our minidisc player i just tell it which ones i want off the disc, much like a stack on a lighting desk. Its a denon deck and is absolutely fantastic!

Failing that CD's are good too  But as nephilim said, if you can find a keyboard that makes sounds such as those... where do i get one!?


----------



## Pocado (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow, you are so lucky that you have that nice of a system. I wish I was that lucky!!!

Katie


----------



## SMTashi (Apr 22, 2004)

I still can't thank you guys enough. dj_illusions, I wish I had equipment like that here!! I just ended up making a regular CD with the SFX on it the way that they appear in the script. 

I dream of a real theatre area (not something that is used as a lunchroom) and real sound equipment....


----------



## Pocado (Apr 22, 2004)

lol, sorry that you have a theater like that! I guess I should stop complaining about the crap we got, cuz your situation sounds worse.

Katie


----------

